# MTB-Wegekonzept für das Nürnberger Land



## jobeagle (14. April 2006)

Schon gewußt:

Es gibt ein MTB-Wegekonzept des Landratsamtes Nbg-Land:

http://www.nordbayern.de/medienverbund/artikel.asp?art=484931&kat=20

Die Jäger wettern dagegen und werden wohl ihren "Abschußplan" nicht erfüllen können. Ich schlage vor, daß wir öfters mal auf diesen Wegen fahren, damit ein paar Häschen mehr am Leben bleiben


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (16. April 2006)

tjo es ist nur leider nicht wirklich genau zu erkennen welche wege da genau gemeint sind.

versteh mich nich falsch ich komm selber aus Lauf und fahr auch immer wieder in Richtung Schnaittach und auch Behringersdorf und find schon den ein oder anderen weg, mich würd nur mal interessieren, welche genau DIE MEINEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (18. April 2006)

Ich habe den Artikel auch gelesen!
Ich lach mich tot!
Da fühlen sich ein paar Jäger auf den Schlips getreten, weil sie vorher nicht um ihre Meinung gefragt wurden.
Die denken weil sie eine Jagdpacht für ein bestimmtes Gebiet bezahlen, dass ihnen der Wald gehört. 
Ich bezweifle wirklich, dass sich ganz "Radlerdeutschland" jetzt auf diese Wege stürzt, und dadurch alles Wild vertrieben wird. 
Ein Problem ist das doch imho sowieso nicht. Ich glaube dass die meisten Biker sowieso sensibel der Umwelt gegenüber sind. 

In den Tips für Bikern, die dem Artikel auch noch angehängt waren, steht z.B. auch, dass man blockierende Reifen beim Bremsen vermeiden soll, um die Wege zu schonen. 
In den Wäldern um das Hammerbachtal sehen die Wege momentan aus wie die S...! Mit was für schwerem Gerät die Waldarbeiter die Wege umpflügen ist echt der Hammer! 

Mein Eindruck ist: Da streiten sich wieder Leute um ein Thema von dem sie eigentlich keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## G-zero (18. April 2006)

jobeagle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage vor, daß wir öfters mal auf diesen Wegen fahren, damit ein paar Häschen mehr am Leben bleiben



Gute Idee. Wo gibt´s denn die Touren ? Sind sie schon im Netz ?


----------



## cdF600 (26. April 2006)

Besagter Jägerverein nimmt das wohl richtig ernst. 
Donnerstag Abend eine Veranstaltung zu dem Thema im "Schwab-Saal" in Engelthal.  
Herr Knipser vom Jägerverein soll wohl anwesend sein.
Anscheinend wollen die das mehr aufblasen als es die Sache überhaupt wert ist!


----------



## gimo (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

mich würde auch eine genauere Tourenbeschreibung/Karte interessieren.
Bin zwar schon einigen roten und blauen Wassertropfen begegnet, aber wohin sie genau führen, würde mich schon interessieren.

cu
gimo


----------



## HansLuntz (3. Juni 2006)

Langsam entwickelt sich der Streit um die Mountainbike-Routen zur Provinzposse.
In Kürze wird es eine ausführliche Dokumentation zu diesem Thema geben unter www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm 

Es wäre schön, wenn sich ein paar Leute auch per Leserbrief an die Zeitungen zu Wort melden würden.


----------



## elmido (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

gibt's irgendwo nähere Informationen über die Touren oder wo wären denn Einstiegspunkte? Es ist schwierig, sich für etwas einzusetzen, wenn unklar ist, 
worum es genau geht.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## HansLuntz (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Michael,

das Problem sehen wir schon auch und haben es letzten Mittwoch im "Forum Radfahren" diskutiert.
Die Idee des Ganzen war ja, dass man attraktive Routen markiert, auf denen es eben keine Konflikte gibt und man so eine Aktzeptanz konkurrierender Nutzer (Wanderer, Forst, Jagd, Landwirte, ...) erreicht. Das sind natürlich schwierige Diskussionen - irgend jemand fühlt sich immer beeinträchtigt -, bei denen man nur zu einem Kompormiss kommt, wenn es gelingt, gegenseitiges Vertrauen aufzubauen.

Im Moment ist die Einschätzung, dass es uns nur gelingen kann, das Projekt zu retten, wenn man jetzt nicht uns Radlern eine kompromisslose Haltung unterstellen kann. Und das würde wahrscheinlich passieren, wenn wir jetzt einfach alle übergehen würden und die Routen im Internet veröffentlichen würden.

Und damit haben wir jetzt das Problem, dass wir Unterstützung für ein Projekt erbitten, das keiner genau beurteilen kann.

Leider fällt uns da auch keine vernünftige Lösung ein.

Aber gegen das Ansinnen der Jägerschaft, der Landkreis solle jegliche Unterstützung des Mountainbikens einstellen, kann man ganz sicher trotzdem protestieren. Es geht denen ja gar nicht mehr um ein konkretes Konzept, sie wollen ja die Mountainbiker ganz draußen haben aus dem Wald.

Wer will schon um Mitternacht auf dem Hochsitz hocken ...

Schönen Gruß
Hans


----------



## ImExil (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Hans,
Deine Website unter:
http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm
ist wirklich sehr informativ.

Heute bin ich 2 der geplanten MTB-Touren im Nürnberger Land (Nähe Altdorf, Burgthann) abgefahren. Mir ist dabei wirklich nichts aufgefallen, was die Jäger oder auch Wanderer beunruhigen könnte. Entweder es sind breite Waldwege, die auch für Kraftfahrzeuge tauglich sind oder die Wege wurden bisher bereits als Wanderwege genutzt. 

Was mich sehr überrascht hat: Es gibt so richtig tolle, fahrradtaugliche Wege in der Nähe meines Wohnortes, auf die ich bisher noch nie gestoßen bin. Sobald die Routen fertiggestellt und publiziert sind, werde ich diese gerne alle abfahren.

In der Hoffnung, dass die Jäger noch einsichtig werden,

Ludwig


----------



## amelius (5. Juni 2006)

HansLuntz schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment ist die Einschätzung, dass es uns nur gelingen kann, das Projekt zu retten, wenn man jetzt nicht uns Radlern eine kompromisslose Haltung unterstellen kann. Und das würde wahrscheinlich passieren, wenn wir jetzt einfach alle übergehen würden und die Routen im Internet veröffentlichen würden.
> 
> Und damit haben wir jetzt das Problem, dass wir Unterstützung für ein Projekt erbitten, das keiner genau beurteilen kann.
> 
> Leider fällt uns da auch keine vernünftige Lösung ein.



...nun, ich kenne das Projekt ... zumindest habe ich die Routen vorliegen. Und ich kann es nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, daß dieses selbst nach nunmehr einem ganzen Jahr nicht veröffentlicht ist. Schon allein die eher spärliche Ressonanz auf diesen Artikel zeigt, daß das mit der Unterstützung schwierig werden wird.

Einen anderen Aspekt finde ich bedenkenswert: Wenn man das ganze schon auf der politischen Schiene lösen will - dann bringt es wenigstens auf die richtige Formel und auch die wirklich Betroffenen zusammen. Es geht nämlich zunächst nicht um das Biken in fränkischen Wäldern - das ist auf anderer gesetzliche Grundlage (zum Glück) geregelt ist - sondern es geht hier zu großen Teilen um die Interessen des Fremdenverkehrs - also mit anderen Worten: es geht um Geld und Arbeitsplätze.

Wenn also schon eine solche Diskussion: dann erwarte ich, daß hier auch die wirtschaftlichen Interessen passend vertreten werden. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, daß der Landkreis gerne durch solche Negativschlagzeilen in Sachen Tourismusaktraktivität Punkte einbüßen möchte.

Wo sind also die Interessensvertreter des Tourismus, um mit den Jägern zu diskutieren?

Also: Wenn Ihr Unterstützung von den Bikern bekommen wollt - dann spielt mit offenen Karten! Und veröffentlicht die Routen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (5. Juni 2006)

Danke amelius.
Endlich hab ichs auch kapiert!

Dachte mir schon die ganze Zeit, denn ich persönlich hatte noch keine probleme mit Fußgängern im Wald.
Zumindest keine total schwierigen, es gibt natürlich immer wieder Frotzler und leute die einem nicht aus dem Weg gehen, obwohl sie dich schon vor ner Minute ankommen sehen haben, aber so isses halt.

Und meine Strecken werd ich auch nicht ändern ( es seidem ich finde bessere  ).

Tjo und des weiteren denke ich, wenn jemand zum Mountainbiken wegfährt, dann kommt er doch net zu uns sondern fährt gleich weiter in die Fränkische Schweiz, in den Bayerischen Wald oder Schwarzwald.
Und wenn er sich in der Szene auskennt, dann stößt er früher oder später über google oder sonstwie auf dieses Forum, und kann hier seine Fragen stellen, wo ja auch Lokalmatadoren unterwegs sind und Vorschläge machen können.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, natürlich fänd ich es gut, wenn das Wegekonzept erfolgreich durchgesetzt werden könnte.
Aber der Herr KNIPSER scheint ja ganz schön uneinsichtig zu sein


----------



## amelius (6. Juni 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> Und meine Strecken werd ich auch nicht ändern ( es seidem ich finde bessere  ).
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, natürlich fänd ich es gut, wenn das Wegekonzept erfolgreich durchgesetzt werden könnte.
> Aber der Herr KNIPSER scheint ja ganz schön uneinsichtig zu sein



Joo, heute ist Deine Meinung durchaus richtig und auch verständlich... es schaut so aus, als ob das Wegekonzept ein "nice-to-have" ist.

Die Frage ist nur, was passiert, wenn Herr Knipser seinen Namen zum Programm macht (für uns MTBler) und es schafft, daß der Gemeinderat der einen oder anderen Gemeinde wirklich nette Schilder (die offiziellen von der STVO) im Wald aufstellt. Dummerweise genau dort, wo ein absolut schöner Trail ist. Da isses dann "knips" aus und vorbei mit dem Trailsurfen.

Und insofern gehts uns halt doch was an - aber ohne "wirtschaftliche Argumente" werden wir da auch nix erreichen.

Ich hör mich mal bei "meinem Verein" um - vielleicht haben die eine Idee...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (6. Juni 2006)

Die Frage is doch auch, wer hindert uns daran die Trails trotzdem zu befahren?
Die Polizei schaffts doch nichtmal den Verursacher eines Autounfalls zu finden, selbst wenn man ihnen das Nummernschild sagt, und sogar selber noch gesehn hat, dass an dem Auto die Lackspuren vom eigenen sind (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung  )
Oder als Neulich eine Karavane voller Camper aus Frankreich den Wald beim Laufer Freibad regelrecht VOLLGEKACKT haben und überall Klopapier und sonstwas rumlag.......und ich mitm MTB mitten durch (igitt by the way).
Hab ich die Polizei auch angerufen...............und was ist passiert?.......RICHTIG NIX!

Wie gesagt, ich bin auch für jede Idee zu haben und würde mich auch engagieren um dieses MTB Wegekonzept voranzubringen.

Aber die Befürchtung, dass unsere Trails aussterben hab ich nicht.


----------



## Riddick (6. Juni 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage is doch auch, wer hindert uns daran die Trails trotzdem zu befahren?


Im schlimmsten Fall der Jäger mit seiner Flinte.  Da gibt's teilweise recht rabiate Gesellen, die auf vernünftige Argumente überhaupt nicht reagieren.  Ich hab's mittlerweile aufgegeben, mit Jägern (auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis) zu diskutieren, denn wenn's um ihr Hobby geht, machen die die Schotten dicht. 

Ganz interessant dazu: http://www.abschaffung-der-jagd.de/opfer/menschenalsjaegeropfer/index.html


----------



## jobeagle (7. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Im schlimmsten Fall der Jäger mit seiner Flinte.  Da gibt's teilweise recht rabiate Gesellen, die auf vernünftige Argumente überhaupt nicht reagieren.  Ich hab's mittlerweile aufgegeben, mit Jägern (auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis) zu diskutieren, denn wenn's um ihr Hobby geht, machen die die Schotten dicht.
> 
> Ganz interessant dazu: http://www.abschaffung-der-jagd.de/opfer/menschenalsjaegeropfer/index.html



Kann ich bestätigen, einer meiner Mitbiker ist (allerdings schon vor Jahren) vom Jägersteig aus mit angelegtem Gewehr bedroht worden!

Ich werde jedenfalls auch bei Verboten unsere Trails weiterfahren - wenn vielleicht auch nicht mehr mit dem Vereinstrikot


----------



## amelius (7. Juni 2006)

Sorry, aber mit dieser Einstellung kann ich Euch nicht ernst nehmen! Seid Ihr eigentlich grade in der Pubertät? So agiert man höchstens in der Traumwelt von Kino und Fernsehen - in der Realistät sollte man sich schon drum kümmern, daß die Regeln so gemacht werden, daß man auch damit leben kann.

Erstens diskreditiert Ihr damit pauschal eine ganze Sportart - denn die schwarzen Schafe werden am ehesten wahrgenommen! Ist das vielleicht solidarisch?

Und zweitens glaubt mal nicht, daß Verstöße gegen Verbote nicht geahndet werden - Ihr unterschätzt den deutschen Behördenapparat! Ihr braucht mir nicht erzählen, daß Ihr einem Vertreter des Staates einfach davon fahrt. Verbote werden durchgesetzt und wenn vielleicht einer "entkommt" - aber genügend fahren "in die Falle"

Aber nix für ungut!

Was mich eigentlich viel mehr stört, ist die geringe Ressonanz auf dieses Thema - ich finde es merkwürdig, daß es hier mehr zu interessieren scheint, wer wann mit welchem tollen Bike wo fährt, als ein Thema, welches ziemlich schnell ziemlich viele betreffen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saalfelder (8. Juni 2006)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> [..] in der Realistät sollte man sich schon drum kümmern, daß die Regeln so gemacht werden, daß man auch damit leben kann.


Soll man alles reglementieren? Bevor, wer auch immer, versucht hat, MTB-Strecken auszuweisen, hat's keine Sau interessiert wer wo lang radelt. Oder?



			
				amelius schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich eigentlich viel mehr stört, ist die geringe Ressonanz auf dieses Thema [..]


Also ehrlich gesagt, bin ich noch keinem Förster oder Jäger über den Weg gefahren.
Und wenn mir da einer frech kommen sollte, wüßte ich mir schon zu helfen.  
Eher meinen Wanderer oder Ausflügler mit freilaufenden Tölen, die Wege blockieren zu können und dann noch rumzumaulen, wenn man vorher klingelt.

Gruß


----------



## amelius (8. Juni 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> Soll man alles reglementieren? Bevor, wer auch immer, versucht hat, MTB-Strecken auszuweisen, hat's keine Sau interessiert wer wo lang radelt. Oder?
> ....
> Eher meinen Wanderer oder Ausflügler mit freilaufenden Tölen, die Wege blockieren zu können und dann noch rumzumaulen, wenn man vorher klingelt.



Wenns niemand interessiert - dann wäre diese Seite der Staatsregierung ziemlich sinnlos, oder?

http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/de/natur/freizeit/mbike.htm

Und überdies kannst Du da auch was zum Thema Wanderer lesen ...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Juni 2006)

schau mal da: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2743508#post2743508
ich halte es da mit LB Jörg. je mehr wir irgendwelche leute mit der nase darauf stossen wo wir überall rumfahren, desto eher wird es denen auffallen, dass dies manchmal wege sind, auf denen wir nix zu suchen haben. wir haben ein gutes wegenetz rund um N und wer rad fährt kennt es auch. 

ganz nebenbei: auf tourenleutchen kann ich persönlich auf diesen wegen eh gerne verzichten, diese wege sind zum trainieren da und nicht um irgendwelche räder hoch- oder runterzuschieben.

ein grossteil der leutchen, die hier im Forum aktiv sind beschäftigen sich eh nicht mehr mit trials, sondern mit ganz illegalen sachen. das hat nix mit pubertät zu tun, sondern damit, dass radler eh immer die letzten sind. das wird man auch nicht mit irgendwelchen gesprächen regeln können (ich hatte selbst schon diverse unterhaltungen mit die polizei und jagdgemeinschaft am buck). diese leute, die finden wir würden etwas zerstören o.ä. sollen sich doch zuallererst an die eigene nase fassen (ich erwähne da nur unseren freund forester).

.. und wenn du hier irgendwelche freunde finden willst, dann würde ich nicht die leute schief anreden.


----------



## saalfelder (8. Juni 2006)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/de/natur/freizeit/mbike.htm


Das kenne ich!


			
				amelius schrieb:
			
		

> Und überdies kannst Du da auch was zum Thema Wanderer lesen


Tatsache ist, daß freilaufende, waderlbeißende Hunde der Sorten Riesenschnauzer (selbst oft genug erlebt) o.ä., Wandergruppen in Vierereihe mit der Beweglichkeit einer Dampfwalze sicher nicht zur friedlichen Koexistenz beitragen.
Wenn man trotz eigener Zurückhaltung und Freundlichkeit nur Rumgemaule erntet, dann frag' ich mich, ob der Wanderer auch den von Dir genannten Text gelesen und verinnerlicht hat.
Es wird immer und überall zu Reibungspunkten kommen. Das ist aber m.E. ganz normal.

@ Wotan: Dein Hinweis auf den Beitrag von LB_Jörg trifft das Ganze.


----------



## Riddick (8. Juni 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich halte es da mit LB Jörg. je mehr wir irgendwelche leute mit der nase darauf stossen wo wir überall rumfahren, desto eher wird es denen auffallen, dass dies manchmal wege sind, auf denen wir nix zu suchen haben. wir haben ein gutes wegenetz rund um N und wer rad fährt kennt es auch.


Mit der Aussage hast Du nicht Unrecht, doch dann solltest Du auch Deine Seite aus dem Netz nehmen. Die erzielt nämlich die gleiche, wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmere Wirkung, da man sich dort die Routen gleich downloaden kann.  

Für jemanden, der gegen Mountainbiker vorgehen will, ist das ein gefundenes Fressen. Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Seiten, wo div. Locations oder Touren sogar mit GPS-Angaben versehen sind, damit's auch der letzte Depp mit entsprechender Ausrüstung auf Anhieb findet.  Und dann wundern sich die Leute auch noch, wenn ihre Trails, Spots, ect., blockiert oder zerstört werden.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Aussage hast Du nicht Unrecht, doch dann solltest Du auch Deine Seite aus dem Netz nehmen. Die erzielt nämlich die gleiche, wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmere Wirkung, da man sich dort die Routen gleich downloaden kann.



na aber ... das sind ja doch nur die spots die eh schon jeder kennt...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (8. Juni 2006)

Ich glaub wenn irgendwer jemanden ein Bein stellen will, dann weil er persönlich davon angepisst ist.
sprich weil ihm was in SEINEM Revier gegen den Strich geht, und dann findet er genügend stellen um Schnüre zu spannen nägel zu streuen und was weis ich noch.
und das wird man mit oder ohne Wegekonzept nicht verhindern.

Und ich glaub nicht das es so verrückte gibt, die dann auch noch im Internet nach Plätzen suchen um in der entfernten Umgebung sowas auch noch zu machen.


----------



## HansLuntz (17. Juni 2006)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es geht nämlich zunächst nicht um das Biken in fränkischen Wäldern - das ist auf anderer gesetzliche Grundlage (zum Glück) geregelt ist - sondern es geht hier zu großen Teilen um die Interessen des Fremdenverkehrs - also mit anderen Worten: es geht um Geld und Arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Wenn also schon eine solche Diskussion: dann erwarte ich, daß hier auch die wirtschaftlichen Interessen passend vertreten werden. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, daß der Landkreis gerne durch solche Negativschlagzeilen in Sachen Tourismusaktraktivität Punkte einbüßen möchte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Amelius,

Du hast ja recht! Ich hätte auch erwartet, dass sich wenigstens einige Gastwirte für dieses Projekt einsetzen. Aber zumindest bis heute habe ich da nichts mitbekommen.

Ich habe heute mal den Stand der Dinge zusammengestellt:
http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm#Stand1706

Was die Veröffentlichung betrifft: Eine Überblicksskizze wurde bereits im Frühjahr mal in der Hersbrucker Zeitung veröffentlicht: http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/Ueberblick.jpg

Wer sich im Wald auskennt, der wird anhand der Skizzen auch die tropfenförmigen Markierungen erkennen und kann sich selbst ein Bild machen, wie diese Strecken beschaffen sind.

Ansonsten warten wir jetzt noch den Termin mit dem Landrat Anfang Juli ab. Und wenn sich dort nicht abzeichnet, dass es zu einer vernünftigen Lösung kommt, so werden wir die Strecken im Detail veröffentlichen. Dann haben wir wahrlich genug Willen zu einer gütlichen Einigung gezeigt.

Die Idee einer Demo finde ich übrigens auch nicht schlecht!

Hans


----------



## cdF600 (19. Juni 2006)

Ich kann diese ganze Diskussion nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
Einheimische Biker werden diese "ausgewiesenen" Strecken doch eher weniger nutzen. Höchstens 1-2 mal, dann sucht man sich doch als Lokal seine eigene Strecke, und berührt die Routen höchstens in Teilabschnitten. 
Daher kommt imho auch die geringe Resonanz bei den einheimischen Bikern.
Und wer glaubt dass durch das gekennzeichnete Routennetz Heerscharen von Biketouristen in unsere Wälder einfallen werden (die Befürchtung haben wohl die Jäger), hat irgendwie seinen Sinn für die Realität verloren.
Übrigens gibt es im Wald oberhalb von Heb und Happurg (Arzberg) bestens ausgeschilderte Nordic-Walking Strecken, über die sich auch keiner aufregt (wahrscheinlich läuft da täglich die Fr.Knipser ). Gegen diesen "Schilderwald sind die tropfenförmigen Markierungen ein echter Witz.


----------



## amelius (22. Juni 2006)

cdF600 schrieb:
			
		

> (wahrscheinlich läuft da täglich die Fr.Knipser )


Frau *DR.* Knipser .... soviel Zeit muß sein ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. November 2006)

heute ist in den Nürnberger Nachrichten ein recht ausführlicher Artikel über das Thema. Hauptaussage: das Konzept ist tot, mehr als die 6 schon existierenden Routen gibt's nicht und wenn (Zitat) "die bestehenden Markierungen verblassen", werden sie nicht erneuert.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Didi123 (6. November 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> heute ist in den NÃ¼rnberger Nachrichten ein recht ausfÃ¼hrlicher Artikel Ã¼ber das Thema. Hauptaussage: das Konzept ist tot, mehr als die 6 schon existierenden Routen gibt's nicht und wenn (Zitat) "die bestehenden Markierungen verblassen", werden sie nicht erneuert.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hier ist der Artikel von den NÃ¼rnberger Nachrichten:



> _Mountainbiker von den JÃ¤gern ausgebremst
> Widerstand gegen ein Netz von ausgewiesenen Routen im NÃ¼rnberger Land â Sechs Trassen schon markiert
> 
> Der Versuch der Unteren NaturschutzbehÃ¶rde im Landratsamt Lauf, Mountainbiker auf ausgewiesenen Routen durchs NÃ¼rnberger Land zu schicken, scheitert am anhaltenden Widerstand der JÃ¤ger. Die wollen keine anderen Routen, wie es zunÃ¤chst hieÃ, sondern gar keine. Das Radeln im Wald verbieten aber kÃ¶nnen sie nicht.
> ...


----------



## Brillo (17. Januar 2007)

HI zusammen

Immer noch die alte Leiher mit der Knipser und denn Jägern.  

Hat man da etz schon mal wieder was gehört?

Die lieben Jäger, die regen sich auf da meint ma die liegen in ganzen Tag auf der Pirsch. Die sollten sich mal an der eigenen Nase fassen und mal schauen wie sie die ganzen Wege herrichten mit ihren SUV´s.    Jeder Jägerstand wird bequem bis vor die Leiter angefahren und da soll mir mal einer sagen ob das gut is für Wald,Wiese und dem Wild???  

Und ich für meinen Teil - Ich finde es schade das für die neue Elite der Nordic Walker Wege rund um Hersbruck ausgewiesen werden und wir Biker werden nicht berücksichtig. Die "Gesundheitsregion Hersbruck" wird überall angepriesen aber ich verstehe die Verantwortlichen nicht das die sich da net mehr Einfallen lassen? Mann muß doch irgendwie mit den Jägern auf nen grünen Zweig kommen! Gesundheitsregion ohne Biker??? Geht das auch???

Vielleicht wird´s ja noch!?!

Bis dahin viel Spaß allen die unsere Region beradln auch ohne Ausschilderung und mit möglichst wenig Feind kontakt!  

MFG Uwe


----------



## scotix (17. April 2007)

... die Story geht weiter  
guck hier: http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm

Wir sehen uns am Samstag


----------



## killacat (17. April 2007)

Bin auch dabei! Das muss unterstützt werden! ^^

*Treffpunkt* Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Hersbruck auf dem Marktplatz. 

bis denne,
killacat


@scotix: Wie sieht's mit PaLve & Co. aus? Ich hoffe, die kommen auch!


----------



## duschy (18. April 2007)

ich auch!!!:

finde das ne super aktion!


----------



## ImExil (22. April 2007)

Hallo Mitstreiter,
einige Bilder von der Veranstaltung "Mountainbike-Treffen Nürnberger Land" in und um Hersbruck / Houbirg findet Ihr unter:
http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/veranstaltungen/index.htm

Viel Spaß beim Sichten der Fotos.


Ludwig


----------

